# pain management coding



## bench (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Fellows,

Is there any cpt code for  right hip intra-articular steroid injection with fluoroscopic guidance? The needle was introduced from the groin area to the femoral neck. I am only coming up with cpt 27095 and 20610 is a component code. 77002 for fluorscopy.

Thank you very much.


----------



## mbort (Sep 10, 2009)

20610 and 77002-TC


----------

